# Sarah is home safe



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 2, 2010)

Our blind doe was found and brought home. 14 days and almost 7 miles from home. I am so thankful that she is home. She is thin but alive. She will have a home here forever. A goat to be in rainy weather had 3 inches one night while she was gone. And not gotten eatten by a predator is a miracle.


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 2, 2010)

That is great NEWS!!!!! I am so happy for you and Miss Sarah goat 



Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, what great news!  So glad to hear she made it home!  How did you find her?


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 3, 2010)

When we went out last week after we heard she had been spotted we stopped at all the farm houses and told them about her.one of them heard from their neighbor that she was in the neighbors yard this a.m.  We were getting goats and sheep caught to sell this weekend and a truck we didn't recognize drove in and it was a lady that my husband had talked to so we dropped everything and were on the trail again. She was in the creek behind their house a little skittish but safe and she still has good milk no mastitis. Her production might not come back this lactation but that's ok. She deafinatly had a guardian angel with her.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats great news for you guys!!  Home sweet home!!!


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 3, 2010)

We were sooooo happy we would have probably danced around but when we got back home we had company.LOL I don't hold out much hope for her coming back into here milk. But tonight when I milked her out her udder went down real nice no hardness.


----------



## mabeane (Sep 3, 2010)

That's great.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hallelujah!  That is so awesome that you were able to find your missing, blinded goat after so long!!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow!  I didn't expect that....two weeks!  Is she still blind?  How long will she be blind?  Forever or temporarily?

You must be so relieved!  I am, and it is not even my goat!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 3, 2010)

That's really great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2010)

Great News! Congratulations!


----------



## warthog (Sep 3, 2010)

Great News, so pleased for you


----------



## jlbpooh (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahhh, a happy ending. I love those. Congrats on finding her. I know I would be worried sick too. I get upset when I can't find my blind guinea some nights even, I know it would be absolute torture if it was one of my goaties.


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeehaw!!  

So glad to hear!


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your well wishes. Someone asked if she was still blind no her eyes are fine. The only thing "wrong" is very mild. She is a little thin and dried up but that's ok. She kind of has the run of the place since she got home. She gets extra feed cause we are trying to get some weight back on her. So she is pretty contient I don't think she will go on a walk about any time soon.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 6, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't figure out how to get them uploaded. I've tried with no luck so far. But I will keep trying.


----------

